# Red oak board bow



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

This is my first successful solo bow build. 

71" nock to nock
30# @ 29"
Radius Shelf cut 1/8th out of center
Cotton backing
Deer antler tip overlays
Wheat penny inlay
Gunstock minwax stain
Low gloss tung oil finish (fombrys)


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

Dang!!! Sweet


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

In memoriam:
















First and second attempts. Both succumbed to chrysals. Both had dog bone rawhide backings.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Guy, I think you did an outstanding job!! Love that grip. Great on the tiller. As usual, you really put a lot of attention into those nocks and tips - nice!!! Did you go a little wider and thinner on the last one - curious about that thinner design and those chrysals and breaks on the previous attempts.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW I love the nocks and the way you shaped the handle. Nice job!


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Russell, I think the first bow was doomed at floor tiller as it took set immediately. The second, I'm left scratching my head. I'd guess there were low spots on the limbs causing the chrysals. I was able to remove chrysals from one limbs but the other limb just got worse.

The limbs on the successful bow are about the same thickness but a bit wider.

The biggest lesson learned is not to waste my time on tips or riser work until the limbs are at decent tiller. Next bow will be an even wider limbed hard maple board.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

Special thanks to Sanford for showing me the ropes on bow building. Here's a pic of the bow that he was kind enough to let me build with him.

Bamboo backed Ipe


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Guy, that's a very good lesson to take away from those breaks - road test before you put in the detail time. Still have my fretted but shiny purpleheart bow hanging to remind me of just that. You definitely have the eye for the detail, though, just save it till you know the bow will last with it.

I think going wider is going to be your safer option for those woods.


----------



## takefive (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Man thats a beauty! First time build to! Can't ask for better than that. scout4


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful...nice work.


----------



## chris peroni (Apr 9, 2012)

your bow is beautiful man! I really like the riser- very slick and well curved.


----------

